#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  لكم وحشة كتير انا بس حبيت؟

## تعلب مصر

السلام عليكم
حبيت بس اقول لكم انكم وحشتونى موووووووووووووووت وانى دخلت بس لكى اسلم عليكوا مش حاجة تانى وانا اصلا ما انقطعتش عنكم ولا حاجة بس انا مهتم بلقاءات فى حب الله يعنى الجانب الدينى 
وارجو منكم تخشوا وتبددو بالجانب الدينى وانا متاكد انكو هتستفيدوا منه باذن الله وشكرا 
انا مستنى منكم كلمه وحشتنا هة باــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
تعلب مصر

----------

